# Hello, my friends.



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

How refreshing to find a forum all about horses. I'm a first time horse owner at 59. Journey, my QH/Appy mare and I found one another two years ago at Christmas. She is teaching me so much about living in the moment, being real, being her leader...so, so much. 

It's nice to find a community of people with like passions. =) I pray I stay healthy and whole for many more years of enjoyment connecting with my Journey. I'm a novice/advanced beginner with some past "experience" of the Wild West type. LOL I've slowed down considerably, and the ground seems so much farther away, but I'm having a blast! Nice to meet ya'll.


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome and Im new too! Congrats to becoming a horse owner...not only am i new on here but im new at owning a horse myself...enjoy your passion!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome and yay for finally reaching a lifelong dream


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi there I am also new here, and new to owning horses as well.. so your not alone


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Eagle Child (& Journey!)

I'm also new to horse ownership! I acquired my beautiful 9 y.o. Belgian mare at age 41 back in June. She is my first horse. I have very little experience, but in the few months I've had her, we've had a wonderful time.

We are working with a trainer several times per week & on the other days, we just spend quality time together, doing our "homework" between lessons. Luckily, we are at a great barn with great people who've all embraced us with open arms.

It has been one of the best things that's ever happened to me!

Welcome!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! There are quite a few of us "older" riders. I am 53 and all your comments, especially about the ground, ring true for me, too.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Eagle Child 
hope to see you around and congratulations 
with your horse


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice to meet you, I'm not long here myself. Look forward to chatting with you


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks, folks! TGIF~!! 

Nasty cold evening here after work and I'm in and out of the cold all day for work, so I guess I'm staying put with my two aussie mix pound puppies, instead of going out to where Journey's boarded tonight. She lives 10 minutes from me at a boarding/lesson/guided trail riding ranch. She is pasture boarded with shelter, but she's so tough, you rarely ever find her in the sheds. Tomorrow's supposed to be warmer, but rainy. We'll just have to spend time loving on each other in the morning. Sunday afternoon--sunny and 45. Me, Journey, and saddle for sure. 

It's been a nasty, wet winter for riding so far here in my neck of the woods. How about where you all are?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

It's been a strange winter of ups and downs here, bi-polar almost. We get snow & cold, then back up to spring like temps, repeat. We're about 10 degrees today with 6" of snow forecasted, then back up to almost 50 on Sunday.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Eagle Child! I'm also on the other side of 50, and loving life and my horses!

Winter is off here in Maine too. We've had a fairly mild one, but now have ice under fluffy snow, not a good combo. So, spending bonding time instead of riding time with my two. :wink:


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Lots of bonding time this sloppy winter, for sure. <3 I have as much fun hanging out with my barn pals, working and learning about ground work as I do riding. It's all good.

I have to say, this place is pretty wonderful. I've just spent the past 2 hours reading old threads. I'm glad to be here. When I get my wits gathered enough someday, I'll post our experiences. 

In the mean time, I'll be digging for gold around here.


----------



## Cheydako (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I'm pretty new here too. Well congrats on your mare and have fun with her!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I've been riding for over 50 years, but still learning things & I really love this forum~I've learned a lot here & love that so many folks are so willing to share their knowledge & help out other horse owners.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Our winters are much the same as our summers only a bit colder - it rains.. alot  

I'm convinced that the only item of clothing we change for the seasons is the weight of our jackets.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you all for the great welcome! Wow, ice storm last weekend was freaky. I hear tell that Journey actually spent part of it in the shed. :lol: Going soft on me. 

Finally thawed out enough for me to make it out there Sunday afternoon. All the trees were still ice coated, and there were some slippery patches underfoot, but every single boarder was there! We took turns exercising our steeds in the covered round pen. Woohoo! Felt so good to be there.

Today it was in the 60's and windy! Bipolar is a real good description! 

I put some pictures of Journey over here...She's about right in girth this winter...was on the chubby side last summer...LOL.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/show-us-your-appaloosas-crosses-108794/


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! :smile:


----------

